# Duck mount



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

What is your favorite position for a duck mount? I got a drake canvasback from this past season just wondered how I should get it done. If you could post pictures that would be great thanks.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Number one, mounted by Snyder Taxidermy http://www.snyderstaxidermy.com/










Number two done by John Glezos


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Well... First I would encourage you to think about where you want the bird to go. Wall, table, shelf, etc. That will help you and your taxidermist decide on a pose.

Now, Cans are divers. They spend most of their time flying, or swimming. When they do make landfall they're usually loafing on rocks and broken shoreline very near water. If the wings are OK a flying mount looks very cool on the wall. If a non-flying mount is more your fancy, then I recommend standing or loafing on rocks. Hears a couple examples of what I can offer.


----------



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks guys those are some great mounts. Tex how much do you charge for the mount in the second picture? I love it.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

PM sent.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

whoa... that phone photo looks like hell. :?

anyway...



SR-1 said:


> What is your favorite position for a duck mount? I got a drake canvasback from this past season just wondered how I should get it done. If you could post pictures that would be great thanks.


look at a BUNCH of photos of LIVE birds, then and ONLY then do you make that decision.

pbase and google images are some of my favorite to direct people to. simply plug in the desired species and surf away!


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm a firm believer in mounting divers in a standing or loafing pose... I'm not sure why, but I just don't like the way they look flying. BUT... That is strictly a personal opinion.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

here are a couple mounts I have.


----------



## mallardgoose (Oct 11, 2010)

dkhntrdstn, That is a beautiful teddy bear mount in your last photo! I guess the duck mounts are pretty good too.


----------



## mallardgoose (Oct 11, 2010)

I really like this one. What do you guys think? This one is from last year. Brian Snyders work.


----------



## mallardgoose (Oct 11, 2010)

Here is the pic, it didn't show up from the previous post.

I really like this one. What do you guys think? This one is from last year. Brian Snyders work.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

mallardgoose said:


> dkhntrdstn, That is a beautiful teddy bear mount in your last photo! I guess the duck mounts are pretty good too.


Well thanks I killed that the year before. lol


----------

